# g4 ibook ecran noir et 3 bips



## sop (20 Septembre 2004)

bonjour
je suis sous mac os10 avec un imac g4
pendant mon absence cet apres midi mon ordi s'est arreté. 
depuis dès que j'essaie de l'allumer et bien rien ecran noir et il emet 3 bip
help
 je ne sais quoi faire 
merci de bien vouloir m'aider


----------



## Apca (20 Septembre 2004)

Tu à un ibook ou un imac ?


----------



## sop (20 Septembre 2004)

un imac


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2004)

remplace la ou les barrettes de mémoires, si malgré ça continue tu a gagné le droit de changer la carte mère


----------



## Ours-Prod (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est comme une sonnerie de téléphone (les anciens), la c'est la mémoire qui déconne, une barrette défectueuse, c'est sur.
sinon, je pense que c'est la carte video .

Dur à définir.

Tu donne quelques détails ?


----------

